# accessory add -on - back drag blade or not



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

HAppy 2020 everyone.

Starting My second season residential with my western midweight!

Noticed last year i wasn’t getting too satisfying results doing back dragging. Always a few inches of packed snow .

Wondering, will the back drag blade attachment from dealer help at all? I asked one of the guys in the shop ans he said , no lol. But suggested a tip , to raise blade and drop slightly while back dragging.

I am guessing this allows the weight of the blade to drop back down instead of riding up the snow as it drags.

So , again, I should have it on double tap down button drop. Not the slow drop function.

I read I can possibly change the speed In which it drops, I can see this being helpful.
Should I ask servicemen to show me how to adjust .

And

Thoughts on Adding the back drag edge blade.

Thanks

Mr.Cal


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

it helps a little, but isn’t really necessary. i find that backing up slow helps, as it allows the blade to settle better. Unless you’re back dragging powder though, you’ll never get it all. 

You can also plow forward (towards the garage door, for example) to scrap it up, then immediately back drag out what you just scrapped up. Don’t let it settle for a few minutes and harden back up.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

depending on the design, backdrag edges work. most welding shops make ones that work better than "dealer" backdrag edges. Ones that are hinged work best.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I think that a good push toward garage to get a clean surface will do best, and remove that final compact snow. Shovel it if necessary! Lol 

I will try backing up slow also.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have made a couple of them. They're hinged type. Sorry no pics. Heck I don't even have one on my diamond.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone care to post pics of their back drag blade? How much you paid for it if you bought it? I'm having a welding shop make one and I want to make sure the angle is right and whatnot. Any input on these? Sorry if this is high jacking the thread, if so I can post another thread..


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

N o buddy , not hijacking at all.
HOPE you find the answers your seeking, wouldn’t hurt to make a new thread with what your looking for!!


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Like you,, I was going to buy one from the dealer but it won't work on my plow. I have a fisher and the base angle was never worn down by the previous owner so there is no room for the blade to curl back under. I am doing mainly residential driveways so I figured a back drag blade would be worth it. I've heard good things about both types of back drag blades. They may not be perfect, but I've heard it is still an improvement. Good luck!


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

SnowHampshire said:


> Anyone care to post pics of their back drag blade? How much you paid for it if you bought it? I'm having a welding shop make one and I want to make sure the angle is right and whatnot. Any input on these? Sorry if this is high jacking the thread, if so I can post another thread..


$127 installed by dealer/installer on Western 8" Pro Plow Series 2.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Thats nice and cheap. The ones mentioned in other threads were like $400 so it made me think twice..not sure I can drop that much yet.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

fillman said:


> $127 installed by dealer/installer on Western 8" Pro Plow Series 2.


IF that's the price, it can't hurt!

I will call tomorrow and see if I can get a good price for the inconveniences of a leaking valve body for 9 month .


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Cali.5Ton said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I think that a good push toward garage to get a clean surface will do best, and remove that final compact snow. Shovel it if necessary! Lol
> 
> I will try backing up slow also.


This is what I do. It works great and scrapes clean but its double the work and more shifting. I planned on making due without a back drag blade, but I think for a few hundred dollars it will help spare my transmission and save lots of time. How are you making out?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I think it really depends on the truck/plow and what type of snow it is.

Sometimes I can clear an entire drive at once backdragging. Sometimes only 1/2 way up.Sometimes have to push foward first, really depends.

My wideout backdrags really well as its heavy. We have a 8.5 pro plus that also does well. we have an old 8ft with a hinged backdrag that seems to work well also.

Sounds like the midweight is probably a light plow, you'd be good for a back drag if only to add weight to theplow


----------



## kzog65 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a midweight as well and ran into the same issue. Considered a back drag blade, but like others I found pushing forward toward the garage to scrape it up and then back-dragging the pile back enough to then push it to the sides or if a single wide driveway drag it all the way back.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

kzog65 said:


> I have a midweight as well and ran into the same issue. Considered a back drag blade, but like others I found pushing forward toward the garage to scrape it up and then back-dragging the pile back enough to then push it to the sides or if a single wide driveway drag it all the way back.


Hey everyone 
My second season going great.
Still considering back drag blade. Just for the extra weight if anything. But I have figured out a few tricks.

From the ones mentioned .

I will try not to drive over the snow first and compact it. So I will push where I can as much as possible and back drag I can. It usually leaves a sloped plane if there is a large amount.

When it gets down to the lowest after pushing it side to side. I will do a push forward towards garage door or end of driveway and either leave it or drag it back again.

I find what helps is back dragging very very slow. You can hear the blade on the pavement.

Also If I am bag dragging a nice amount. I will drag a bit. Drive forward and then raise and drop the blade again and I will also angle the blade left and right to dig into / knock down some of the more compact snow.

I am going to call and price up the Back drag blade tomorrow and also check out a metal fab shop for a custom one.

I spend alot for time doing residential and don't salt at the moment so I'd like to leave it as clean as possible.

But it can really come down to the customers driveway pavement - how bad the asphalt is. Slopes and dips. And also . How often they maintain it throughout smaller snow event / compacted ice.

I've had a bucch of drive so far and they have speed bumps from snow mounds that cause me to bottom out on.. horrid.

Really picking things up quick.

After doing the same customers drive for 2/3rd time - I am 10x more efficient knowing the landscape and piling sites.

Thanks for the response.

Would anyone think that if I adjusted the plow to drop the blade quicker would help for back dragging to dig in deeper?

Thx


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

check out Arctic plow from London Ontario the back blade unit will take it to the pavement, down pressure! I matched one to a Toolcat and it worked well.


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Howdy
,
HEy bud Chineau, those artics are bad ass, unfortunatly i have my western midweight to pay off first 

New question.

I just picked up 200# of Road salt, bagged.
To top up my ballast weight , i needed salt and I’m pretty pretty sure was under what I needed to counter the plow weight.

Im thinking now, thatwith the extra weight over rear end, my front end might be relieved of some pressure , not letting the blade back drag as we’ll.

PRobably doesn’t make a difference now that I think of it out loud again..

I wonder if there are other ways to add weight To an existing plow, other than a heavy duty back blade.

THanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Heaver plow, or down pressure...only options


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

ever heard the expression, no replacement for displacement?
down pressure can't be beat.
you can try adding extra weight but be mindful of stress else where is the frame.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have am 8' snowway with downpressure your cant beat it for backdragging, no back edge either. Buddy had a western poly he used a cutting edge for the deflector flap shim, added weight. He had doubled up cutting edges with longer carriage bolts. ******* but it plowed fine


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Got it guys!!!
Thanks !!!!
I seem to make out really well with my polymidweight. I think they are heavier due to the frame being heavier to make up for poly.


Either way! All my customers say o do an amazing job + they lived in property's for years and it's the best they ever had! Great feed back.

This could be due To my OCD and work ethic. I have to remind my self that my truck.is doing all the work....So I cann't take all the credit...I do half a dozen extra pushes cleaning up and widening the driveways . 

The truck probably needs maintenance

I noticed my 4x4 whirring /humming a bit after heavy use..

I am thinking I will have transfer case fluid changed. Differential fluid changed and checked?

I really hope it's not the rear end. .. . I think If it was it would happen in 2wd

I always noticed the whirring since ingot the truck when turning /reversing in 4*4


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

demetrios007 said:


> I have am 8' snowway with downpressure your cant beat it for backdragging, no back edge either. Buddy had a western poly he used a cutting edge for the deflector flap shim, added weight. He had doubled up cutting edges with longer carriage bolts. ******* but it plowed fine


Would the added down pressure scrape up the driveway surface ? Brick or concrete?


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Any steel edge can scratch pavers or concrete driveways. You just backdrag the whole thing and it wont scratch them. If you have plow shoes you can do it normal keeping blade a hair above the driveway then backdrag it clean. Some of the newer plows like mine with the extra downpresaure valves add a few hundred pounds to the down force, mine is 300# it lifts my front end to the height of not having a plow on when engaged.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

demetrios007 said:


> I have am 8' snowway with downpressure your cant beat it for backdragging, no back edge either. Buddy had a western poly he used a cutting edge for the deflector flap shim, added weight. He had doubled up cutting edges with longer carriage bolts. ******* but it plowed fine


******* good, ever watch that mowing video guy is pulling like 5 or 6 mowers gang style? make the back of my neck glow!
gitter done, play safe.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

demetrios007 said:


> Any steel edge can scratch pavers or concrete driveways. You just backdrag the whole thing and it wont scratch them. If you have plow shoes you can do it normal keeping blade a hair above the driveway then backdrag it clean. Some of the newer plows like mine with the extra downpresaure valves add a few hundred pounds to the down force, mine is 300# it lifts my front end to the height of not having a plow on when engaged.


Lucky son of a gun


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

SnowHampshire said:


> Lucky son of a gun


I want that I bought my plow last year why didn't I get that option LOL


----------

